# Edgeley, ND



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Our group of 11 is planning a trip to the Edgeley area in December. Does anyone know of a hotel that could accomodate a group our size? Any help with places to eat, etc will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

All the pheasants are dead, the hotel burned down and there is no food in the whole town!!

Pembina however has all of the above!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Motel in Edgeley is great, walk to bar, restaurant and convenience store. Look up on internet only Motel in town, used to be a Super 8.


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Deacon I found it !

Can anyone tell me if there is water in the areas marked?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I've NEVER been to Big Johns..... 8) I should of went before it burned down. :wink:

OK.....I'll quit it now. Yeah, the motel in Edgeley is a Super 8. I've never stayed in it because I don't have to. I have drank many, many beers in Big Johns (and personally know the owners) and in Grandpa's down town. There is a Cenex just N. of the Motel and it has a little bit of everything. It is within walking distance of the Motel. If you get a chance eat a Big Johns. I know the lady that cooks there and if I could use one word to sum up her cooking it would be AWESOME!! Its a good area with a lot of good people.

As far as the pheasants go......OUTSTANDING!! Thats all you're going to get out of me on that topic. Good luck!! :beer:


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Jiffy. We don't care about your pheasants, y'all have a blast with them. We just hunt ducks. What is the Lady's name at Big John's so I can tell her she is famous for her cooking all over South Carolina. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You better hope its a warm fall for ducks in Dec....sometimes they stick around that long if it doesn't freeze up. Although, I'm not a waterfoul.....yes "waterfoul" instead of "waterfowl"....hunter. :lol: You can have all those stinky things as far as I am concerned. :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

What part of SC do you live? I have a buddy working at Clemson whose been inviting me down for a turkey hunt for the past 6 years. I know I should go, but keep running out of money.

If you bring gritts (sp?) with you, they will typically make them for you in these small towns, otherwise you better get used to hashbrowns or pancakes.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

SCHUNTER, sorry about that...her name is Jo Ann. If you talk to her tell her Lee says Hi. Her home made stew is to die for. She just cooks that at home, not a Big Johns.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I don't know if the Edgeley area is in the High Plains area or not. I'm sure you checked it out. If it's not the season will be closed there. There is a good chance everything will be froze up that time of the year though. Good luck and enjoy yourself


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

dont feel bad about these ND people they mean well at heart, i moved here from NC last jan and live about 1.5 hours away so if you nead someone to hunt with that you can understand ( they talk funny up here "dont ya know" ) let me know


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey now, you can make fun of our Hospitality for N/R, but don't be starting in on the way we talk, thats where the line gets crossed. lmao, by the way, we sound 'NOTHING" like the people on the movie 'FARGO". That is a huge misconception, Laters. Enjoy the hunt, hopefully time it right.


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

"UFFDA" i think i made someone mad


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

You haven't made anyone mad until you start going through the woodchipper! :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

11 Guys????? Trying to over do it a little......Maybe you come in February. There will just as many ducks around as in December....Have you guys ever heard of frost, ice and snow...you will probably see it in that area in December. And if there is any water still open it will be the big roosts...or large lakes. Make sure you hunt every large lake and roost that you find....that way if there are any ducks and geese in the area you will help them out and send them to SD where they will be safer.

You might be better off going to the big water around the Devils Lake area and hiring a guide to get you on the land.

If you think this post is a little sarcastic...you're right!!! It goes right along with telling us you are coming with a group of 11 and then asking where the water is in the area! :******: :******: :******:


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Field Hunter, it is no business of yours who,when, or what I take hunting. Much less where. You have no idea who you are talking to. I wouldn't take your advice on how to entertain a stump broke sheep, although you are probably extrememly knowledgeable on the subject. But when it comes to killing ducks, boy, you are in way over your head.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

http://gf.nd.gov/images/maps/high-low-plainsmap.jpg

Edgeley is in the low plains unit and the season closes on December 3rd

HIgh Plains unit season extends from December 9th until december 31st

Highway 83 is the dividing line, See the above link.

Bob


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

SCHUNTER said:


> Field Hunter, it is no business of yours who,when, or what I take hunting. Much less where. You have no idea who you are talking to. I wouldn't take your advice on how to entertain a stump broke sheep, although you are probably extrememly knowledgeable on the subject. But when it comes to killing ducks, boy, you are in way over your head.


SCwannabeHunter

You have the audacity to come on this site again, asking for scouting assistance, supplying a map, jaw jacking long time members, and telling us you are bringing 11 guys to come "hammer" the mallards. After reading these 3 former posts of yours, it's no wonder you don't have support here..... Let's review these posts for a moment:



SCHUNTER said:


> circa 2003.
> 
> Amen. I am not in the least interested in stirring this or any other pot. I guess the honesty just breezes past some or maybe my style just sucks.
> 
> ...





SCHUNTER said:


> circa 2003
> 
> It is what I have been trying to tell the people in other threads. NoDak is the DESTINATION and now that Southerners have found out about it look for the rental car/truck parade from the airports. You have no idea what is getting ready to transpire in your beloved state. What you are seeing now is just a pittance compared to 3 years from now.





SCHUNTER said:


> circa 2003
> 
> It's you're not your, but anyway- you cannot dispute the facts that things are going to change for NoDak sooner rather than later. Check out SCDUCKS.COM and see for yourself where a guide from SC is on there talking it up trying to get hunters up there.
> 
> ...


So lemme get this straight... a few years ago you brag that we should all be prepared for the South Carolina OOS hunter onslaught, then you actually DO come back here a few years later and make the prophecy come true. In fact in an earlier thread you were asking about trying to lease/purchase 1000 acres...

You *NOW* believe that we should not only help you out with some general advice about hotels, but *SPECIFICALLY* update a map detailing which of the few remaining water holes here in ND still exist.

Furthermore, you will be hunting in an area that will be CLOSED by the time you get here....not to mention the very likelihood of snow and ice being 2 feet deep.

You enjoy being a bit of a smart a$$ it seems in the past. Now when someone challenges your methodology you jump on them telling them they have "No idea who they are talking to"...

I've got some advice for you. Take your self righteous holier-than-thou BS and go dump it on a different forum. You apparently haven't been reviewing some of the threads here talking about conditions with the drought. To think that you wouldn't get some negative responses to your query is really naive.

Geesh... :eyeroll:

Ryan

.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

SCHunter, you seem irrate that someone exposed your scheme to pimp locals for information about water in Flood Lake, Diamond lake, Schlect- Wixel dam, Cottonwood lake, Kalmbach lake and the rest you have marked on your map, for a hunt with 11 guys after season has closed. I don't duck hunt, and couldn't care less if you know more about it than I do, I think it's funny that despite all your self-proclaimed knowledge you weren't smart enough to realize when season closed before you began your pharse.

:withstupid:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hey, you wanna come up to nodak mid december and hammer the ducks, by god, you go right ahead, there should be a whole sh!t pot of them sticking around by then.

I however will probably have my waterfowl hunting gear all packed up, unless we plan a trip to Washburn for the final hunt of the year.

good luck to ya :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> I wouldn't take your advice on how to entertain a stump broke sheep, although you are probably extrememly knowledgeable on the subject.


he must have been talking about Dan instead :huh:


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

I won't say "I told you so" even if it is true.

We well know when the seasons are open and will be hunting in several areas as usual from Mohall to Fullerton.

That is after nearly a month in Canada, of course. Then it is on to Illinois, Nebraska, Missouri, Arkansas for December and back out west to Idaho and California for a few weeks more. We hunt ducks. It is what we do.

Why should you care if we bring 11 or 111? We ALL pay our licence same as you. The ducks don't respect state lines any more than I do. Ducks are ducks, and I kill them where I find them. Deal with it.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

SCHUNTER, Yep I know who you bums are. God you talk big but you seldom leave the Ranch House in Fullerton. Still using your gay guide??? Geez no wonder you don't need advice on sheep. I know your just trying to get the boys tempers up.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

What pray tell do you do with all these ducks? Why would you outright lie about when you'll be here? What would make you think anyone here gives a rats-arse who you are? So far the nicest word I can think of to use in the same sentence as your name is *EGOMANIAC.*

So far you sound like the kind of guy who donates a bunch of money to Delta, DU and the like, then figures that gives you the right to ignore things like posession limits, the way I generally hear it put is "The locals get to shoot these ducks all season, I only have 10 days and I'm going to make the most of it."

SCHunter SCHunter SCHunter SCHunter SCHunter

:withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

SCHunter et al,

It appears this thread is quickly rolling downhill.

Time to shut it down....

SCHunter if you really want to remain here on Nodak Outdoors, you'd be wise to tone down the ego in your posts. Coming here to rile everyone up is not winning you any points.

If you wish to post threads and contribute to the forums please find a way to ask questions in a manner not intended to antagonize the other users.

Please also review the following thread about asking questions when coming to ND....

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=15445

as noted in that post, asking specific locale questions is a definite no-no and you should be well aware of that by now having participated here in the past.

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thread returned for necessary parties to review.


----------

